# Visitor from the UK looking to get out and ride!



## marklkelly (May 13, 2013)

Hi All,

(I'm new to this forum - but probably only going to be a temporary visitor!)

I'm travelling from the U.K and staying in Beverly Hills (on the Wilshire Boulevard) for a week (from Friday - Saturday), as part of a business trip. I'd love to get out and ride while I'm there - so am fishing for advice on:

1. Where I could rent a decent road bike. I won't have a car, so anywhere local would be great.
2. If there are any recommended routes I could take (starting on the Wilshire boulevard - as I won't really have transport), or group rides I could join.

Many thanks for any help you can give me!

Mark


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica is the closest shop I know of with rentals. 310-829-1836 ask for Jeff or Damon.

However, thats not really close enough to Bev Hills without a car. Maybe taxi cab to the shop with your gear? There's better riding leaving from Helen's than from the middle of Bev Hills, IMO. You pretty much want to avoid riding a bike on Wilshire Blvd if you can. Not the most bike friendly street in the city... The shop guys can map you a route into the Santa Monica mtns, or even to just tool around SM, Venice and the beach bike paths. 

I don't know how fit you are, but there's a popular Sunday am ride called "The Nichols Ride" thats pretty fast and includes some good climbing. Meets in Westwood village, not far from you.


----------



## flieger (May 16, 2013)

You could try Beverly Hills Bike Shop on West Pico; they're just west of 20th Century Fox studios (and conveniently close to a local breakfast place people like called John O'Groats). They rent Felts & Specializeds for around 75/day. They might give you a weekly, too.

There's also I. Martin's bike shop on Beverly Boulevard (not Beverly Drive); it's just a block or so east of the Beverly Center. It's part of the Helens Cyclery family (mentioned by Hollywood). They're a high-end shop, so expect prices to go up a bit.Locations - Helens Cycles Santa Monica California

There's a local Yahoo group called "Beverly Hills Spokesmen" who ride in the mornings, though they may just mostly do weekends. Usually, though, cyclists tend to meet up on south Beverly Drive in BH (south of Wilshire) at one of the coffee shops; there's a Starbucks, a Coffee Bean, and a Peets. Peets seems to be the place du jour.

There are a couple early-morning race-groups. Velo Club La Grange is one; they ride early and hard, though they do have a casual Friday ride. If you're in great shape, they're fun.

Check out SoCalCycling. There might be something that piques your interest.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I know you won't have any trouble and I know this is obvious to you but please remember to stay to the right on our roads.

Almost 20 years ago I was active on a Honda Goldwing forum and got to be good friends with an Aussie who'd saved money for years for a trip to America.
Two days after arriving he rented a Goldwing and was riding to a rally when (his brain on autopilot) he took to the left lane going around a blind curve. Unfortunately, the head-on with the truck killed him instantly.

Because of his death, the forum set up a group of volunteers so that any members from other nations always had an escort when they rode in the US.

I realize that you on a bike and he on a moto are not at all the same thing.
Just be careful out there, OK?


----------

